# Hgh dream body



## coledeskin (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone ever heard of these guys or used their products? Might head across the border to get some of this stuff if it's g2g


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 24, 2015)

Pick up some six pack in a pill while you are there. Think they got big pecker soda too...


----------



## coledeskin (Apr 24, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> Pick up some six pack in a pill while you are there. Think they got big pecker soda too...



sounds legit


----------



## conan (Apr 24, 2015)

Whaaaa... Big pecker soda!  Sign me up, I need to get a case of that sh!t.


----------



## Hardpr (Apr 24, 2015)

ill take medium pecker soda. im on a diet


----------



## stonetag (Apr 24, 2015)

Hardpr said:


> ill take medium pecker soda. im on a diet



Big pecker light


----------



## Hardpr (Apr 24, 2015)

thick pecker ice


----------



## teraanderson (Apr 24, 2015)

Hardpr said:


> thick pecker ice



hi) i want ti buy hgh... where can i do it? did anybody hear about medical center Wellness MGT?


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 24, 2015)

teraanderson said:


> hi) i want ti buy hgh... where can i do it? did anybody hear about medical center Wellness MGT?



Yes, they carry 40oz peckers......


----------

